# redtail zebra loach...minus the red



## Fish4brains (May 12, 2004)

Hello. I bought a pair of 'botia striata' from my lfs and did some research and found out they are red-tailed zebra loaches, but they do not have a red tail. Does anyone know how to care for these and any requirements etc? Any other infowould also be apppreciated thanks!


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Here is a great link on the zebra loaches. I have never heard of red-tailed ones though. The tails of the ones I have are lightly striped like the stripes on their body.

http://www.loaches.com/species_pages/botia_striata.html

I have 2 zebras in my aquarium. They suggest keeping them in groups of 3 or more, but I could only find 2. I thought it might be a problem, but they appear to be a male/female pair and really like each other (it is a rare occasion when they aren't swimming together) and are non-aggressive so I never went to find another one. They are really easy to care for, they eat just about anything I feed the aquarium (Brine shrimp, daphnia, flake, sinking shrimp pellets) and just scavenge around all day long. They like hiding places like caves and pvc pipes, etc. Cool little fish, I hope you get as much enjoyment out of yours as I do. One of mine has pretty blue eyes and likes to come out the front of the glass and "waggle" at me.

Matt


----------



## Fish4brains (May 12, 2004)

If you scroll down the species index of the loaches.com page, you will find the red-tailed zebra page. Mine looks exactly like those, except mine have a clear and black striped tail.


----------

